# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #247 (05/2021)



## PCGH_Christian (1. April 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 05/2021 (#247)* ist ab Freitag den 2.  April digital erhältlich und kann ab Mittwoch dem 7. April im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel erworben werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft Ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist - wie wir anhand der Fallzahlen sehen - immer noch nicht überstanden (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## The Rock (2. April 2021)

Ähm ... wie viel hat euch Intel für das Rocket Lake Review bezahlt? 

Wie kann man den 11900K besser als den 5900X und 5800X bewerten? Beste Spieleleistung steht unten und das ist doch glatt gelogen. Von 13 Spieletests gewinnt der 11900K gerade mal 4. Und Anwendungsleistung liegt weit weit weit hinter einem 5900X. Und vom Stromverbrauch will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Das Review ist ja wohl der größte Witz aller Zeiten.

EDIT: ich glaube das Feedback hier bringt nix, deswegen einfach ignorieren. Ich geh in den Onlinetestthread.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2021)

Moin!

Du könntest auch einfach etwas warten, denn heute ist ein Feiertag und sogar wir 24/7-Geeks machen zwischendrin mal eine kurze Pause. Alternativ hülfe es vielleicht auch, Kommentare nicht direkt mit einem Bestechungsvorwurf anzufangen, um Gehör bei den Verantwortlichen (etwa @PCGH_Dave) zu finden. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## McZonk (2. April 2021)

The Rock schrieb:


> EDIT: ich glaube das Feedback hier bringt nix, deswegen einfach ignorieren. Ich geh in den Onlinetestthread.


Es sind Feiertage - die Reds genießen daher gerade sicherlich wohlverdiente freie Tage. Von "bringt nix" würde ich daher nach 2 Stunden nicht sprechen. _Konstruktive_ Kritik ist in diesem Thread hier schon richtig verortet und wird auch von der Redaktion gelesen.

Edit: Good Timing, @PCGH_Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. April 2021)

The Rock schrieb:


> Ähm ... wie viel hat euch Intel für das Rocket Lake Review bezahlt?
> 
> Wie kann man den 11900K besser als den 5900X und 5800X bewerten? Beste Spieleleistung steht unten und das ist doch glatt gelogen. Von 13 Spieletests gewinnt der 11900K gerade mal 4.


Die Grundlagen, wie wir die Leistung von CPUs bewerten, findest du in der Ausgabe 04/21. Bitte lesen und verstehen, weitere Hinweise dazu spare ich mir bei dem Ton.


----------



## kmf (2. April 2021)

@PCGH_Christian "Die *Ausgabe 05/2021 (#247)* ist ab Freitag den 2. Februar digital erhältlich ..."
Da haben sich die Digital-Freaks bestimmt gefreut, oder? 

Ich hingegen hab gern bis Mittwoch dieser Woche gewartet, hab's lieber auf Papier. Intel - mein lieber Jolly - was die noch aus 14nm rauskitzeln. @PCGH_Dave  Saubere Arbeit.  Lass dich nur ned von so einem Hirni wie in Posting 2 oben anmachen.


----------



## KaterTom (3. April 2021)

kmf schrieb:


> Da haben sich die Digital-Freaks bestimmt gefreut, oder?


Ja und wie!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2021)

Datum gefixt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gentlem4n (3. April 2021)

@The Rock Hol dir doch erstmal einen Kaffee und lese dann nochmal den Test von vorne durch... da steht alles was du wissen solltest, bevor du hier rumflamest....

Super Ausgabe wieder geworden! Vielen Dank für eure Mühe :-*


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

Schon mal vorweg wünsche ich der Redaktion schöne Ostertage.

@PCGH_Dave  Du hast da nen Dreher in der Messung von AC Valhalla, dort sind die Frametimegraphen falsch deklariert. Die 3090 wäre in dem Fall die schneller Karte, das passt nicht. Euer Ergebnis bei BF5 scheint mir brocken zu sein, seit Ihr euch der Werte da wirklich sicher? Ich hab kürzlich ein System aus einem 5800X mit einer 6700XT gebaut für nen BF süchtigen, da hab ich bei den Tests deutlich höhere Werte erzielt als Ihr in 720p. Da scheint was nicht zu stimmen, evtl. Shader brocken? Leider hab ich das Spiel nicht zum gegenchecken, ich schau mal ob ich es mir kurz leihen kann.

@PCGH_Raff Habt Ihr in den OC Benchmarks der 6900 und 3090 SAM genutzt?
Ihr solltet denke ich auch mal die Indexwerte nochmal checken, die neusten Treiber sind bei mir in einigen Anwendungen nochmal nen guten Zacken flotter unterwegs.
Bsp. BL3 gegenüber Januar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch WatchDogs und Forza konnte ich eine bessere Leistung messen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

@PCGH_Dave Ok konnte das jetzt mal nachstellen, irgendwas ist da schief gelaufen bei euch.








						CapFrameX - 16c9d2b1-6ac1-45de-abde-def095e6eeb5 - Sessioncollection
					






					capframex.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind knapp 30% über dem Wert der Geforce.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2021)

Moin!



Gurdi schrieb:


> @PCGH_RaffIhr solltet denke ich auch mal die Indexwerte nochmal checken, die neusten Treiber sind bei mir in einigen Anwendungen nochmal nen guten Zacken flotter unterwegs.
> Bsp. BL3 gegenüber Januar
> 
> Aber auch WatchDogs und Forza konnte ich eine bessere Leistung messen


Ich bin eigentlich nur noch am Checken und Verwalten, statt mal neue Artikel zu machen.   Die Haltbarkeit von Benchmarkwerten war noch nie so furchtbar kurz. Daher werde ich die Aktualisierung auch noch einen Monat aussetzen. Im Mai erscheint Resident Evil 8, das ich nicht nur in den neuen Raytracing-Index packen möchte, sondern dann auch in die Revision des "normalen" Leistungsindex. Für diesen steht das komplette Neutesten mit SAM und rBAR an, daher kann ich in diesem Atemzug auch noch ein paar weitere Stellschrauben anfassen (u. a. Witcher 3 mit "Rebalanced"-Config). Dafür kommt dann auch eine brandneue Firmware auf das Board, mit dem die zwischenzeitlich noch etwas angezogenen Sub(sub)timings hoffentlich noch genauso gut laufen. Dann ist am Ende alles runder und noch besser. Aber erst im Mai.

MfG
Raff


----------



## onlinetk (3. April 2021)

Hammer Inhalt, ich freue mich drauf. 

@PCGH_Torsten 

Haben wir ne Chance im nächsten Monat dann Tests von den MSI MPG Z590 Gaming (evt. das Plus, sind sich ja alle ähnlich) und der Asus Z590 ROG Serie zu sehen?


----------



## Gurdi (3. April 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich nur noch am Checken und Verwalten, statt mal neue Artikel zu machen.   Die Haltbarkeit von Benchmarkwerten war noch nie so furchtbar kurz. Daher werde ich die Aktualisierung auch noch einen Monat aussetzen. Im Mai erscheint Resident Evil 8, das ich nicht nur in den neuen Raytracing-Index packen möchte, sondern dann auch in die Revision des "normalen" Leistungsindex. Für diesen steht das komplette Neutesten mit SAM und rBAR an, daher kann ich in diesem Atemzug auch noch ein paar weitere Stellschrauben anfassen (u. a. Witcher 3 mit "Rebalanced"-Config). Dafür kommt dann auch eine brandneue Firmware auf das Board, mit dem die zwischenzeitlich noch etwas angezogenen Sub(sub)timings hoffentlich noch genauso gut laufen. Dann ist am Ende alles runder und noch besser. Aber erst im Mai.
> ...


Ja ihr seid derzeit nicht zu beneiden, erst der Crunch, dann das hin und her mit SAM/rBAR, ständig neue Biosversionen und AGESA´s die dann auch wiederum noch auf die Leistung von SAM durchschlagen, Overheads, Bugs, nachpatchen von RT usw. usw.

Ich hab das neuste Betabios bei meinem AORUS Ultra drauf, das läuft erste Sahne. Ihr nutzt ja aber ein Asus Board von daher bringt euch die Erkenntnis wohl wenig.

Aber vielleicht wäre auch das mal ein Thema für euch und das MAG warum langsam in der heutigenZeit auch mal seine Vorteile hat. Ich würde wetten das fast jede andere Website stets nur seine mal gemachten Benchmarks stets neu verwurschtet, da wird dann eine Vega noch mit Werten von vor einem Jahr durchgezogen etc.


----------



## Sageoflatnam (7. April 2021)




----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. April 2021)

onlinetk schrieb:


> Hammer Inhalt, ich freue mich drauf.
> 
> @PCGH_Torsten
> 
> Haben wir ne Chance im nächsten Monat dann Tests von den MSI MPG Z590 Gaming (evt. das Plus, sind sich ja alle ähnlich) und der Asus Z590 ROG Serie zu sehen?



Nächsten Monat definitiv nicht, im Moment befinden sich keine weiteren Sockel-1200-Tests in Vorbereitung. Ob überhaupt noch einmal einer auf den Themenplan gesetzt wird, hängt vom Feedback der Leser ab – bislang muss man das "lesen wir?" eher durch "lese ich?" ersetzen.


----------



## onlinetk (8. April 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ob überhaupt noch einmal einer auf den Themenplan gesetzt wird, hängt vom Feedback der Leser ab – bislang muss man das "lesen wir?" eher durch "lese ich?" ersetzen.


Das widerspricht der Aussage im Heft, da hast du geschrieben "wer Vorschläge hat, sich was wünscht, bestimmte Punkte geklärt werden sollen, meldet euch bei mir". 

So ein richtiger Test ist das ja auch nicht geworden, eigentlich mehr eine Vor und Gegenüberstellung der Boards. 

Gut finde ich das Du auf die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler eingegangen bist. Als Info dazu noch: Du hast geschrieben "ob 40 oder 50 Grad bei 20 Grad Raumtemperatur macht keinen Unterschied". Prinzipiell ist das für den normalen Betrieb richtig, wenn es an OC geht wird es interessant. Bei 30 Grad Raumtemperatur wird der Unterschied schon anders aussehen im Temperaturunterschied. Je höher die Temperatur der Mofsets, je ineffektiver, im Regelfall ist die Effektivität auf 25 Grad spezfiziert. Als Beispiel: Bei 25 Grad Mofset Temperatur habe ich 100% (bzw max mögliche) Leistung. Im Fall von 50A also die vollen 50A. Bei 40 Grad sind es nur noch 90%, bei 50 Grad 85%, bis 100 Grad sind wir dann bei 30/40%? (Werte nur als Beispiel, die Tabelle dazu habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand). So macht es dann auch einen signifikanten Unterschied ob ich 50A (Asus, TUF, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) oder 75A (MSI MPG) Mofset habe. Da sind wir schnell bei einem Unterschied von 560/840A, jeweils 14 Phasen bei 80% Effektivität 50A/75A. Da man die Phasen über den Daumen ca. mit 40% belasten sollte, wären wir bei 220/330A. Das ergibt bei 1,35V einen Unterschied von 275 Watt zu 445 Watt. Im Beispiel A wird es da nach Faustformel mit OC schon knapp. Die Rechnung und Zahlen stellen keine konkreten Werte da, soll jedoch an diesem Beispiel die Auswirkungen von Temperatur und der Ampere Spezifikation der Mofset darstellen. So wird schnell aus ganz wenig mal ganz viel. 

Viel interessanter ist die Elko Kapazität der Boards. Vll ist das ein Thema für das OC Spezial der nächsten Ausgabe.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (8. April 2021)

Ich fände es schön, wenn öfters mal ältere Hardware mitgetestet und verglichen wird mit neuer Hardware. Das macht ihr viel zu selten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. April 2021)

onlinetk schrieb:


> Das widerspricht der Aussage im Heft, da hast du geschrieben "wer Vorschläge hat, sich was wünscht, bestimmte Punkte geklärt werden sollen, meldet euch bei mir".



Nein, das ist kein Widerspruch: Bislang haben wir nichts geplant und ob sich das ändert hängt vom Feedback der Leser ab. Deins ist hiermit zur Kenntnis genommen, aber es steht bislang eben noch niemand zweites auf der mentalen Liste, während die ebenfalls im Heft erwähnten Fokusmöglichkeiten "andere Plattformen" oder "Kühlung" wesentlich mehr Interesse wecken. 

Bezüglich "kein richtiger Test": Konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge werden dankend angenommen. Ich muss aber gleich dazu sagen, dass die von einigen gewünschte Prüfung beispielsweise von OC-Potenzial nicht nur nicht praktikabel, sondern über längere Zeiträume oder viele Platinen hinweg schlichtweg gar nicht reproduzierbar machbar ist.

Zur Beispielrechnung: MOSFETs werden zwar mit steigender Temperatur ineffizienter, aber die gewählten Zahlen erscheinen mir realtitätsfern. Zu den aktuell verbauten Power Stages sind entsprechende Informatinen nicht öffentlich zugänglich, allgemein finden sich Steigerung des Innenwiderstandes um 10 bis maximal 20 Prozent zwischen 50 und 100 °C, teilweise auch unter 10 Prozent Effizienzverlust über diese Spanne. Ausgehend von 80 Prozent Gesamteffizienz und einer auf extreme 300 W  Dauerleistung übertakteten CPU würden dann aus 60 W VRM-Abwärme bei 50 °C VRM-Temperatur unspürbar höhere 63 W VRM-Abwärme bei 75 °C VRM-Temperatur werden.

Möglicherweise liegt hier eine Verwechslung mit dem Leistungs-Derating vor: Bei steigender Leistungsforderung (300-W- statt 150-W-CPU) steigt die Abwärme natürlich deutlich an und erfordert eine kühle Umgebung, damit der Chip nicht überhitzt. Betreibt man das gleiche Bauteil unter heißen Bedingungen, muss man umgekehrt mehr Sicherheitsreserven lassen und diese können bei reinen MOSFETs durchaus -50 Prozent bei 125 °C gegenüber 25 °C betragen, obwohl die Effizienz über den gesamten Bereich hinweg relativ ähnlich bleibt. Für die Maximalleistung integrierter Power Stages gilt das aber nicht mehr 1:1, denn die wird oft von anderen Porzessen begrenzt. Eine real auf Mainboard genutzte SiC639 ist beispielsweise von 0 bis 125 °C durchgehend mit 45 A spezifiziert, ehe die Kurve (rapide) nach unten geht. Der enthaltene MOSFET würde bei 25 °C vermutlich schon 100 A oder mehr mitmachen, aber andere, temperaturunabhängige Bestandteile führen zu einem niedrigeren, ebenso temperaturunabhängigen Gesamtrating.

Mainboard-Hersteller arbeiten ohnehin mit saftiger Überdimensionierung. In deinem Beispiel (dessen Zahlen ich ungeprüft übernehme) ergeben sich für 1,35 V Vcore bis zu 945 W versus bis zu 1.420 W bei 25 °C. Mit 50 Prozent Derating werden daraus bis zu 470 W versus bis zu 710 W bei 100 °C Wandlertemperatur, wenn man den effizienteren Bereich bei 40-50 Prozent Auslastung anstrebt also 230 W versus 350 W CPU-Dauerleistung. Aber wer bitte schön betreibt einen Prozessor ohne vernünftige Systemkühlung dauerhaft bei 300 W mit Peaks auf 550 W, sodass er diesen Unterschied überhaupt bemerken würde, und fragt dann auch noch nach Effizienz?

Selbst im Einsteiger-Bereich kommt man nur schwer an die elektrischen Grenzen. Das günstigste Board in einem aktuellen PCGH-Test, Asrocks B550M Pro4, trägt als High-Side sechs SM4337 mit sich herum, die bei 25 °C mit 55 A und bei 100 °C für 35 A Dauerlast, bis zu 90 A gepulst spezifiziert sind (Low-Side: SM4336 mit jeweils noch einmal 5 A mehr). Macht bei 1,35 V also selbst im heißen Zustand noch 280 W, die man durch (s)einen Ryzen jagen darf, mit Peaks auf bis zu 730 W, ohne dass die Spannungswandler elektrisch beschädigt werden. Aber schon ebi 120 W Package Power sind die Kühlkörper so gut ausgelastet, dass ich für die ernsthafte Übertaktung eines Ryzen 9 5950X dringend empfehle, mehr als 100 Euro in die Platine zu investieren.

Und das ist kein Einzelfall, sondern ein typsiches Beispiel für meine Beobachtungen der letzten sieben Jahre. Es gibt zwar große elektrische Unterschiede zwischen den Spannungswandlern, aber wer nicht sämtliche Kühlungsprobleme mit Flüssigstickstoff eliminiert, für den liegen die technischen Grenzen selbst von Mittelklasse-Platinen in weiter ferne. Und Einsteiger-Modelle stoßen oft schon bei der Hälfte des elektrisch Möglichen an ihre thermischen Grenzen. Im Alltagsbetrieb sind bessere Wandler also nur eine Alternative zu besseren Kühlkörpern, um den nutzbaren Temperatur- und Lastbereich zu erweitern. Deswegen stehen in meinen Artikeln bewusst keine MOSFET-Analysen, die zwangsläufig platzraubend und somit aufmersamkeiterregend wären, wohl aber Temperaturmessungen, die den Wert des Gesamtpaketes bemessen. Eine Entscheidung, in der mich beispielsweise durch das positive Feedback von MSI-X570-Gaming-Edge-Besitzern aus der Community bestärkt fühle: Obwohl die Platine nicht ohne Grund von "Phasenzählern" für ihre kostenoptimierte Bestücktung gescholten wurde, macht sie in der Praxis dank ihres großen Kühlers und immer noch weit mehr als ausreichender elektrischer Reserven nämlich alles mit, was man in dieser Preisklasse verlagen kann.


----------



## MDJ (8. April 2021)

Wurde die Online-Datenbank schon aktualisiert? Das Heft liegt schon lange hier, aber online kann ich bisher nur die Ausgabe 4/21 abrufen


----------



## KaterTom (8. April 2021)

Die PDF war schon am 2. oder 3. April bei Computec verfügbar.


----------



## MDJ (8. April 2021)

Dachte ich mir schon. Die vorherigen waren nämlich auch schon immer früh da. Deshalb ist es ja so komisch. Werd ich wohl da mal anrufen und fragen müssen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2021)

@PCGH_Manu 
Der Laptop Test war sehr interessant. Mir sind aber einige Fehler aufgefallen.
1. Die Werte bei Cyberpunk sind bei allen Modellen brocken. Es steht überall 174Fps, das macht keinen Sinn. Es ist auch so nicht klar ob der ersten Zahlenwert nun die P99 oder Avg sind.
2.Wäre es hilfreich, wenn man wüsste ob die standard PCGH Szene verwendet wird, ein Zusatz wie "Red Light Alley" wäre dann hilfreich.
3.Ist euch da beim ROG Zephyrus wohl ein falscher Text rein gerutscht.
4.Die Menge an Werten ist Klasse, aber wenn Ihr doch den TimeSpy Overall und den TimeSpy CPU Score in eine Tabelle packt, dann packt doch bitte, vor allem bei Laptops, auch den TimeSpy Grafikscore mit rein. Vor allem bei Laptops ist das ein sehr wichtiger Wert zum Vergleich für den Leser.
5. Wäre ein Setup mit einer eGpu zum Vergleich ein Traum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (11. April 2021)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen, warum diese Ausgabe mal wieder in der App fehlt? Ich weiß ich bin etwas spät, aber jetzt wo ich Zeit hab fehlt die Ausgabe komplett. Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht mal wieder die App auf meinem Android Tablett neu installieren muss.


----------



## Watschnburli (11. April 2021)

Les ja schon seit Jahrzehnten (ja, Plural) die pcgh und find se eigentlich schon klasse! Danke für eure Arbeit! 

Btw. Hab mich auf den test mit 3090 wakü gefreut und dann is das eigentlich nix! Also kein powerlimit erhöht, kein richtiges oc! Keine temps kein binning keine MHz bei XY takt! Der Artikel, auf den ich mich am meisten gefreut habe war mal nix! Hab auch ne 3090 mit wakü und hab mir ein gigabyte bios drauf geflashd zwecks Power Limit. Läuft bei 870 - 900 mvolt und 2 gh bei 44 Grad gpu temp Speicher bei ca 80! (ja kein active backplate)! Da lohnt das, aber bei eurem test is das alles andere als lohnenswert das zu machen! Warum keine 3090 strix mit Wasser! Da würde was gehen!  
Naja......


----------



## McZonk (12. April 2021)

Den Groll kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber ich denke den solltest du nicht an die Red, sondern eher an Zotac richten.

Da selbst eine Redaktion im Moment vermutlich eine eher „begrenzte“ Auswahl an High-End-Karten zur Verfügung hat und diese evtl. auch nach Tests zurück an den Hersteller gehen, ist der Einsatz von Fremd-BIOSen sicherlich nicht die naheliegendste Wahl. Dazu kann aber bestimmt @PCGH_Raff mehr sagen. Und so wurden im Test halt bewusst zwei Referenzplatinen-Vertreter verglichen. Bei der einen geht halt mehr (da wurde ja nachweislich am PL gedreht...), bei der anderen weniger (aber trotz eingeschränktem PL immer noch erstaunlich viel  ). Und so gesehen ist es doch auch mal interessant zu sehen, was mit den günstigeren Karten geht, oder eben auch nicht geht. Frag doch mal bei Zotac nach, warum man der Trinity kein einziges Watt mehr ermöglicht.

Von wegen keine Temps: im Artikel stehen sehr wohl die erreichten Temperaturen, aber das ist eben keine Kühlermarktübersicht, die die erreichten Werte in Relation setzt?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @PCGH_Manu
> Der Laptop Test war sehr interessant. Mir sind aber einige Fehler aufgefallen.
> 1. Die Werte bei Cyberpunk sind bei allen Modellen brocken. Es steht überall 174Fps, das macht keinen Sinn. Es ist auch so nicht klar ob der ersten Zahlenwert nun die P99 oder Avg sind.
> 2.Wäre es hilfreich, wenn man wüsste ob die standard PCGH Szene verwendet wird, ein Zusatz wie "Red Light Alley" wäre dann hilfreich.
> ...


1. Hm, sorry für die Bugs. Werde alle Werte noch in einen Onlineartikel gießen, wo das Ganze dank der dynamischen Benchmark-Balken und des nicht limitierten A4-Platzangebots etwas übersichtlicher ist.
2. Ist immer die Standard-PCGH-Szene, aber ja, schreibe ich dazu
3. Jo. sorry... der Artikel war ein Last Minute Hassel. Merkt man leider ;(
4. Kann ich machen
5. Kann ich nicht machen, weil eGPUs bisher immer null liefen und niemanden interessiert hatten. Evtl wenn es Kästen mit neuer Thunderbolt-Schnittstelle gibt, lohnt erst wieder ein Blick.


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2021)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> 1. Hm, sorry für die Bugs. Werde alle Werte noch in einen Onlineartikel gießen, wo das Ganze dank der dynamischen Benchmark-Balken und des nicht limitierten A4-Platzangebots etwas übersichtlicher ist.
> 2. Ist immer die Standard-PCGH-Szene, aber ja, schreibe ich dazu
> 3. Jo. sorry... der Artikel war ein Last Minute Hassel. Merkt man leider ;(
> 4. Kann ich machen
> 5. Kann ich nicht machen, weil eGPUs bisher immer null liefen und niemanden interessiert hatten. Evtl wenn es Kästen mit neuer Thunderbolt-Schnittstelle gibt, lohnt erst wieder ein Blick.


Danke fürs konstruktive Feedback.

Zu Punkt 5 noch ergänzend.
Die neue Tigerlakes haben ja bereits TB4, Ihr habt sogar einem im Test gehabt (Blade Stealth)
Dort ist zwar die Bandbreite identisch zu 3.0, jedoch ist die Reduktion der Latenzen durchaus relevant, vor allem bei Einsatz des internen Panels.
Mal als Impression eine 3060 im Dock an TB3 an meinem Convertibel. Intel, AMD und Nvidia im harmonischem Beisammensein. Frisch gebencht, rödelt noch neben mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrosserBauer20 (14. April 2021)

Heft am Mittwoch, den 7.4.2021 bestellt. Bestellbestätigung bekommen und seitdem nichts mehr zuhören. 1 Woche zum Zusenden eines Heftes ist schon heftig. Die vorletzte Ausgabe war bereits nach 3!!! Tagen da.


----------



## Christoph1717 (19. April 2021)

Sind Lüfter auch schon knapp und teuer geworden ?
Seite 106 ist der Be quiet silent wings 3 pwm mit 200€ gelistet


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. April 2021)

Typo beim Erstellen des Einkaufsführers – wie ich selbst vor drei Stunden bemerkt habe, als ich die Preisliste für die 06 akualisiert habe.


----------

